# احدث اختراع ميكانيكي



## ريمون عدلي (26 يونيو 2007)

*راكبة الماء هي حشرات يمكنها أن تؤدي أعمالاً فذة ومذهلة بمهارة 

وبراعة وذكاء علي أسطح الماء، فهي تجثم علي أسطح البرك والأنهار البطيئة وكأنها علي سطح أرض صلبة. وكما

يبين اسمها فإنها يمكنها أن تمر بخفة وسرعة بلا مبالاة عبر سطح الماء، تماماً مثلما يفعل من يمارس رياضة ركوب 

الأمواج فوق سلسلة من الأمواج المتتالية. 

ولأنه بصدد الاستفادة منه في كثير من الأبحاث والدراسات العلمية المتعلقة بحياة الحشرات الطافية على الماء، 

قام «جون بوش» وزملاؤه في معهد ماساشوسيتس للتكنولوجيا بمحاولة ابتكار جهاز ميكانيكي يمكنه أن يقوم بالأمر 

نفسه. وكانت النتيجة راكب ماء آلي طوله 9 سنتيمترات، وهو نسخة مطابقة وتبدو بشكل مذهل مثل حشرة حقيقية (على 

الرغم من أنها أطول بحوالي تسع مرات). وقد تم تصميم الروبوت وصنعه من الألومنيوم والسلك الفولاذي الصلب، وتقويته 

بواسطة خيط مطاط وبكرة. ومثل حشرة راكب الماء الحقيقية فإن راكب الماء الآلي يعتمد علي خواص التوتر السطحي 

للماء كي يبقى طافياً. 

كيف يتحرك، هذه مسألة مختلفة، فلسنوات تجادل العلماء حول أن حشرات راكب الماء تدفع أنفسها بإنشاء أمواج 

على السطح التي تقوم بدورها بإنشاء عزم في عكس الاتجاه. وطبقاً لقانون نيوتن الثالث أن لكل فعل رد فعل مساو له 

في المقدار ومضاد له في الاتجاه، فإنها تقوم بدفعها إلى الأمام، وهذه الفكرة صحيحة بالنسبة لحشرات راكب الماء

الكبيرة. ولتوليد أمواج مناسبة فإنه يجب أن تتحرك ساق الحشرة أسرع من حوالي 25 سم في الثانية، وهو الحد

الأدنى لسرعة موجة السطح، وتجاوز هذه السرعة ليس بمشكلة بالنسبة لحشرات راكب الماء ذات الأرجل الطويلة، ولكن 

لو كانت هذه هي القصة الكاملة لكانت إذا صغار راكب الماء ذات الأرجل الأقصر غير قادرة على الحركة إطلاقاً علي

سطح الماء، وعلى الرغم من ذلك فإنها تنزلق على السطح بنفس سهولة الحشرات الكبيرة. 

هذا اللغز والمعروف باسم «تناقض ديني» وهو أول عالم يلاحظ هذه الظاهرة، قد حيرت الباحثين لمدة عقد تقريباً. 

ويعتقد دكتور بوش وزملاؤه أنهم قد وجدوا الإجابة، فكما يشرحون في بحث قاموا بنشره في مجلة الطبيعة Nature أن 

راكب الماء نموذجياً يقوم بضرب الماء بواسطة أرجله الوسطى مرتين كل ثانية، وقد أظهرت الصور الواضحة التي تم 

التقاطها بواسطة كاميرات الفيديو، أن كل ضربة تنتج زوجاً من الدوامات تحت سطح الماء، وهذه الدوامات التي تتحرك 

إلى الخلف في أعقاب الحشرة، هي المسؤولة عن دفع راكبي الماء الكبار والصغار معا إلى الأمام. وكمثيلته فإن راكب 

الماء الآلي يعتمد أساساً علي الدوامات كقوة دافعة، على الرغم من أنه يخلق في أعقابه كلا من الدوامات وموجات 

السطح. 

يقول الباحثون إن سرعته يمكن أن تصل إلى 30 سم في الثانية، وهذا ليس بسيئ، على الرغم من أن راكب الماء 

الحقيقي ذروة سرعته قد تصل إلى حوالي متر واحد في الثانية، وراكب الماء الآلي يرضخ ويتحرك برشاقة أقل عن 

نظيره الطبيعي. *

المصادر :-
1/ www.uaetoon.net/vb/showthread.php?t=41471
2/ www.al-vefagh.com/1385/850317/html/esterah.htm

*دائما العلم لديه الجديد والمفيد لخدمه البشريه 
ارجو من الله ان يكون كل اختراع جديد مفيد غير مدمر*


----------



## العقل الباحث (26 يونيو 2007)

الفكرة جميلة وتطبيقها بحق فن مثيل
لكن تبادر إلى ذهني سؤال 
ماهي فائدة هذا الأختراع المذهل ؟


----------



## ريمون عدلي (26 يونيو 2007)

*الفائده هــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي؟؟؟*



العقل الباحث قال:


> الفكرة جميلة وتطبيقها بحق فن مثيل
> لكن تبادر إلى ذهني سؤال
> ماهي فائدة هذا الأختراع المذهل ؟



*شكرا اخي المهندس العقل الباحث 
فائده هذا الاختراع هو الاستفادة منه في كثير من الأبحاث والدراسات العلمية المتعلقة بحياة الحشرات الطافية على الماء ............ حيث قام «جون بوش» وزملاؤه في معهد ماساشوسيتس للتكنولوجيا بمحاولة ابتكار جهاز ميكانيكي يمكنه أن يقوم بالأمر نفسه

شكرا لك*


----------



## Eng-Maher (26 يونيو 2007)

مشكور اخى ريمون والله مشاركه رائعه


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (26 يونيو 2007)

الأخ ريمون .

اصبح الأبداء خاصيتك . احسن خبر وتعليق .

تسلم لنا وننتظر جديدك المثير الشيّق .

البغدادي


----------



## م. محمد عبد الحميد (27 يونيو 2007)

الميكروكنترولير فتح باب جديد


----------



## كونكورد (27 يونيو 2007)

تسلم لنا اخ ريمون وننتظر جديدك المثير الشيّق


----------



## العرندس (27 يونيو 2007)

مشاركة أكثر من رائعة .. وموضوع فريد في القسم !!

كل الشكر ياريمون عدلي

السؤال !!

ألا تدخل تطبيقات ميكانيكا الخلايا العصبية في صناعة مثل هذه الحشرات .. !! من حيث التوجيه والتحكم !!


----------



## ريمون عدلي (27 يونيو 2007)

*شكر وتقدير*



Eng-Maher قال:


> مشكور اخى ريمون والله مشاركه رائعه



اشكر استاذي المشرف المهندس ماهر الف شكر دا بس من كرمك


----------



## ريمون عدلي (27 يونيو 2007)

*قدوتــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــي*



شكرى محمد نورى قال:


> الأخ ريمون .
> 
> اصبح الأبداء خاصيتك . احسن خبر وتعليق .
> 
> ...



*الي استاذي الفاضل المشرف المهندس الرائع شكري محمد نوري 
شكرا الف الف الف الف الف شكر تشجيعك حـــــــــــــافذ لي 
ان قدوتي استاذي المـــــــــــــــــهندس شكري محمد نوري*


----------



## ريمون عدلي (27 يونيو 2007)

*الجديد الجديد الجديد*



محمممد قال:


> الميكروكنترولير فتح باب جديد



*نعم اخي المهندس محمممد دائما يوجد الجديد وارجو من الله ان يكون الجديد من ارض عربيه
شكرا*


----------



## ريمون عدلي (27 يونيو 2007)

*مشتاقين بجد*



كونكورد قال:


> تسلم لنا اخ ريمون وننتظر جديدك المثير الشيّق



اخي المهندس كونكورد شكرا لك مليون شكر
طولنا ما شوفناك انشاله المانع خير
ششكررررااا


----------



## ريمون عدلي (27 يونيو 2007)

*اخجلتني*



العرندس قال:


> مشاركة أكثر من رائعة .. وموضوع فريد في القسم !!
> 
> كل الشكر ياريمون عدلي
> 
> ...



شكرا لك استاذي المشرف المهندس العرندس شكرا علي تشجيعك لي شخصي الضعيف الخاطئ
شكرا الف الف مبيون شكر

لقد قرات في بعض الصحف توجد داسات في مثل ماذكرت 
اليوم اصبح المستحيل غير موجود اساتذي العرندس وكما تعلم الدراسات الجاريه والاخبارات الجاريه لكي يتصرف الانسان الالي مثل الانسان بطبيعه منفصله حيث يتم التفكير داخل الانسان الالي وبالتالي يتم التصرف المطلوب منه 

شكرا


----------



## كاظم عسكر (28 يونيو 2007)

منور يبشمهندس ريمون فانت شعلة 
وبالمناسبة --انا احمل عدة براءات اختراع والحمد لله كما تعلم اخي ريمون ---- وساشركك معي في القادمة انشاء الله ----- بجهودك طبعا ولا فضل لي في ذلك ---- فانا محتاج لشخص مثلك ----- فانا رجل عجوز


----------



## alidahab (28 يونيو 2007)

انتم رمز لينا احنا كل طلبة الهندسه الجداد وانتم قدوتنا


----------



## شريف ميهوب (29 يونيو 2007)

هو بصراحة الحشرات الطافية علي سطح البرك دايما بتتعبنا .... وخصوصا في الصيف 

علي العموووووووووووووم مشاركة متميزة وننتظر المزيد


----------



## ريمون عدلي (29 يونيو 2007)

*دا نورك*



كاظم عسكر قال:


> منور يبشمهندس ريمون فانت شعلة
> وبالمناسبة --انا احمل عدة براءات اختراع والحمد لله كما تعلم اخي ريمون ---- وساشركك معي في القادمة انشاء الله ----- بجهودك طبعا ولا فضل لي في ذلك ---- فانا محتاج لشخص مثلك ----- فانا رجل عجوز



*دا نورك اخي كاظم 

شكرا علي ثقتك الغاليـــــــــــــــــه الف الف الف شكر*


----------



## ريمون عدلي (29 يونيو 2007)

*من تواضع ارتفع*



alidahab قال:


> انتم رمز لينا احنا كل طلبة الهندسه الجداد وانتم قدوتنا



*شكرا الف شكرا اخي المهندس alidahab 
لا قدوه ولا حاجه انا غلبان صدقني
انتا بلعكس الي قدوتنا وفخر لينا

شكرا الف شكر*


----------



## ريمون عدلي (29 يونيو 2007)

*حقيقتا*



شريف ميهوب قال:


> هو بصراحة الحشرات الطافية علي سطح البرك دايما بتتعبنا .... وخصوصا في الصيف
> 
> علي العموووووووووووووم مشاركة متميزة وننتظر المزيد



*شكرا اخي المهندس المتميز شريف ميهوب شكرا لك الف شكر
فعلا الحشرات الطافيه متعبه وذلك دراسه سلوكها يمكنها من القضاء عليها والتخلص من هذا التعب*


----------



## صناعة المعمار (5 أغسطس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

تسلم تسلم اخ ريمون على ذوقك اولا بالردود وعلى الموضوع الهام والشيق ​


----------



## ريمون عدلي (11 أغسطس 2007)

*اسف علي التاخير في الرد*



صناعة المعمار قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> تسلم تسلم اخ ريمون على ذوقك اولا بالردود وعلى الموضوع الهام والشيق ​



*الله يسلمك اختي الغاليه صناعة المعمار 
احنا اتعلمنا منكم مشرفتنا الفاضله صناعة المعمار ومن زوقيق الرفيع
الف شكر
تحيه طيبه*


----------



## ابن بيروت (11 أغسطس 2007)

والله شي روعة بصراحة
يعطيك العافية


----------



## AbuMaha (11 أغسطس 2007)

صراحه موضوع جميل واتمنى من الجميع محاولة افادتنا بمواضيع مماثله لان مثل هذي المواضيع تحيي روح الحماس لدنيا لتطوير انفسنا لكي نصبح في يوم من الايام حديث العالم باختراعتنا كمسلمين وانجازاتنا


----------



## bota_meka (12 أغسطس 2007)

بجد مشكور على مجهودك وموضوعك الشيق

واكتر حاجه لفتت نظري ذوق حضرتك في الرد

ربنا يكرم حضرتك ويوفقك


----------



## ضايع فى هندسه (12 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم .. الموضوع فعلا غريب وجديد... وكل مدي الانسان هيعرف اكتر عن العالم اللي حواليه.. احنا ممكن نسمع قريب عن نمله ميكانيكيه لدراسه حياه النمل ومراقبه سلوكه .. او مثلا نحله ميكانيكيه بردو تندس بين النحل وتسجل وتراقب وترسل بيانات ومعلومات ... سبحان الله.


----------



## mimh999 (13 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا على المعلومة


----------



## ريمون عدلي (13 أغسطس 2007)

*شكر ــــــــــــــ لك ــــــــــــــــــــــــ الف ـــــــــــــــــــــــ شكر*



ابن بيروت قال:


> والله شي روعة بصراحة
> يعطيك العافية



اخي العزيز ابن بيروت شكرا لك الف شكر
مشكور اخي


----------



## ريمون عدلي (13 أغسطس 2007)

*شكر ــــــــــــــ لك ــــــــــــــــــــــــ الف ـــــــــــــــــــــــ شكر*



AbuMaha قال:


> صراحه موضوع جميل واتمنى من الجميع محاولة افادتنا بمواضيع مماثله لان مثل هذي المواضيع تحيي روح الحماس لدنيا لتطوير انفسنا لكي نصبح في يوم من الايام حديث العالم باختراعتنا كمسلمين وانجازاتنا



اخي العزيز AbuMaha شكرا لك الف شكر
العالم دايما في تطور جيد ............ دائما نجد عند الدول الاجنبيه الجديد المفيد

شكرا لك


----------



## ريمون عدلي (13 أغسطس 2007)

*شكر ــــــــــــــ لك ــــــــــــــــــــــــ الف ـــــــــــــــــــــــ شكر*



bota_meka قال:


> بجد مشكور على مجهودك وموضوعك الشيق
> 
> واكتر حاجه لفتت نظري ذوق حضرتك في الرد
> 
> ربنا يكرم حضرتك ويوفقك



*اخي العزيز bota_meka اشكر الف شكر
دا زوقك انت حبيبي وكرم اخلاقك وادبك وحسك الرفيع
تحيه طيبه مني الي الاخ العزيز bota_meka

مشكور*


----------



## ريمون عدلي (13 أغسطس 2007)

*شكر ــــــــــــــ لك ــــــــــــــــــــــــ الف ـــــــــــــــــــــــ شكر*



ضايع فى هندسه قال:


> السلام عليكم .. الموضوع فعلا غريب وجديد... وكل مدي الانسان هيعرف اكتر عن العالم اللي حواليه.. احنا ممكن نسمع قريب عن نمله ميكانيكيه لدراسه حياه النمل ومراقبه سلوكه .. او مثلا نحله ميكانيكيه بردو تندس بين النحل وتسجل وتراقب وترسل بيانات ومعلومات ... سبحان الله.



اخي العزيز ضايع فى هندسه شكرا لك الف شكر
لابد للانسان ان يدرس الطبيعه الحوليه حتي يقدر ان يتعاش معها دون ان تؤزيه ودون ان يؤزيها

شكرااا


----------



## ريمون عدلي (13 أغسطس 2007)

*شكر ــــــــــــــ لك ــــــــــــــــــــــــ الف ـــــــــــــــــــــــ شكر*



mimh999 قال:


> شكرا على المعلومة



*اخي العزيز mimh999 الف شكر 
شكرااا*


----------



## wfayez (13 أغسطس 2007)

هل تم بالفعا الاستفادة من هذا الاختراع؟


----------



## wfayez (13 أغسطس 2007)

هل تم بالفعل الاستفادة من هذا الاختراع؟


----------



## ريمون عدلي (14 أغسطس 2007)

*شكر ــــــــــــــ لك ــــــــــــــــــــــــ الف ـــــــــــــــــــــــ شكر*



wfayez قال:


> هل تم بالفعا الاستفادة من هذا الاختراع؟



الاخ العزيز wfayez شكرا لك
يابشمهندسالناس دول مابيكلف حاجه الا وهما عرفين ايه الي هيستفيدوا مهنا 

شكراااااااااا


----------



## المهندس رائد محمد (20 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا لك أخي وننتظر أروع من كذا:20:


----------



## عبداللطيف محمد (20 نوفمبر 2007)

اخى العزيز ريمون انا طالب فى كليه هندسه اخر سنه وبنعمل مشروع التخرج وهو روبوت بس والتحكم هو المشكله عشا كده السوال بتعى ازى .......كيف يتم التحكم فى هذه الحشره؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## binmuaither (26 فبراير 2010)

لقد اطلعتنا على امر دقيق قد يفتح باب جيد من هواة البحث دائما نتطلع على ماهو جديد ... وشكرا لكم .


----------

